
Strange gamma-ray heartbeat puzzles scientists - firebaze
https://www.eurekalert.org/pub_releases/2020-08/ded-sgh081420.php
======
firebaze
TL;DR: A black hole accretion disks' emissions _appear_ to synchronously evoke
gamma ray pulses from a gas cloud 100 light years away.

The current (inconclusive) idea is, quoting: "Energetically, the outflow from
the disc could be as powerful as that of the jets and is believed to precess
in solidarity with the rest of the system." (Torres)

